# Just a couple pictures from today:



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothing big.... We saw 3-4 inches or so. Got a little over 2 inches on monday. Good start to the month


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Where are you located? I hope thats heading this way.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Madison WI area.

I don't know if it's headed for you or not. Check your radar I guess in those pics it looks like more than it is.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

fiveoboy01;660859 said:


> Nothing big.... We saw 3-4 inches or so. Got a little over 2 inches on monday. Good start to the month
> 
> Yep....I'm a little south of you with some accounts in Madtown.....I had more at home, arouind 6" or so.....nice skids...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, madison on its way to 100 again this year!payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Thats a great way to start the month!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nice pix! are the skids yours or rentals?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice pics, thats what we missed out on with that storm lol. Do you guys have a plow on that '08 f250 yet?


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

The Bobcat is ours, we bought it about a month ago.

John Deere is a friend's, it sits in a barn all winter so I pay him by the hourmeter to use it. Nice deal there because it sits at the condos, no hauling it around. Only thing that blows is that there is no cab heat, I did buy a vinyl enclosure for it(probably hard to see by the photos) and that does a very good job of keeping wind and blowing snow out. I can say this much, they're both very different machines in terms of operation and performance. I like the Bobcat better for what we're doing with the machines right now. 

No plow on the newer truck yet, but considering it. So far getting by ok with the one, and thinking it will stay like that... I definitely see putting a v-blade on the other truck next winter though. I AM looking into a pair of wings for the current plow though.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How does the 5.4 do plowing? I have always liked that truck in the pics! Good luck and it's lookin like a repeat of last year for you guys lol.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

ur so lucky, damn rain here


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

The last action picture with your truck is cool with the powder coming over the blade by the head lights. Nice fleet. Good luck this season.

Freddy


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Truck does pretty good plowing. Not really a lack of power or anything.

I can say that you can really tell if you're hauling a skidsteer around though

Thanks for the compliments too.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet pics fo you plowing


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

What year is the 773 maybe 00'ish I havnt seen one with a paint and number design like that in the G-series.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

It is a 2000. The 773 sticker is definitely wrong, it looks like it belongs on an older machine. I assume that's what they decided to put on it when they painted it.


----------

